

Mr. Daisey and the Apple Factory - bane
http://www.thisamericanlife.org/radio-archives/episode/454/mr-daisey-and-the-apple-factory?act=1

======
bane
This is part 1 - part 2 is here [http://www.thisamericanlife.org/radio-
archives/episode/454/m...](http://www.thisamericanlife.org/radio-
archives/episode/454/mr-daisey-and-the-apple-factory?act=2)

